# Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most?



## <Owen> (Mar 6, 2008)

I miss my old Cool White 2000 Jetta 2.0L.








































it may have been dirt slow, but I had some damn good times in it. that and it got some incredible gas mileage!
lets see some more past favorite rides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by M3NTAL at 10:38 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*

My GTIs were good, I had awesome times in my TT Roadster, but this one wins hands down - I have to have another some day - my '07 Boxster.


----------



## sengert (May 26, 2000)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*









This is tough!
In order I miss my past VW's like this:
1) 1966 Beetle - it was my first car and I worked on it with my dad to be a complete restoration. G7 red, blacked out trim pieces and so fun to drive.
2) 2002 Jetta GLS TDI - I was just getting it broken in at 65k miles when that Lexus SUV came flying at us... I'm lucky to be alive, and sad that my Jetta gave it's life up for me.
3) 1980 Dasher D - the thing used a quart of oil every 150-200 miles, no kidding, but was still making 40-45 mpg! it handled great, ran smooth, and actually decelerated when you punched it! HAHA! Still can't help but smile about driving that thing...
Good post bringing up good memories!


----------



## Skoll (Aug 29, 2009)

I miss my 2003 Mach 1 the most by far. Only car I've ever payed on, though, so that was the big negative.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (Skoll)*

i miss my '84 GTI







that car was so awesome.very easy to repair,modify.it was a very simple but pure machine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*

this... a 1992 gti 16v montana green metallic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p2JyC_J78s
i even have a big pic of it.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*

Definitely my Gambia Red 85 Jetta.


----------



## BUGSNSTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

When I first got my liscence like 7 years ago
I was lucky enough to finish out the lease of my grandpas jaguar xj8
had it for a year, got a reckless driving ticket in it when i was sixteen doing 100 on the freeway that car was beautiful and easily smoked an SS camaro from time to time


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

I miss my 2003 jeep liberty...only because of the room in the back. I can't do **** when I have a girl in this car!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Alik4041)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alik4041* »_I miss my 2003 jeep liberty...only because of the room in the back. I can't do **** when I have a girl in this car!

If you are doing it and her right, you dont need much room.


----------



## Alik4041 (May 22, 2009)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

ahaha, I guess I just like more room, but I'll give it another shot! I should probably get my windows tinted too


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Alik4041)*

I had a 1967 VW Bus that was the biggest POS... but probably the most fun I've had owning a vehicle --- probably because of all of its problems and quirks.
I miss the bus!


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*

My '66 MG 1100. My first "newish" used car (a year old when I bought it). Like a big Mini, the sister car of the Austin America. Google it... Love-hate relationship: Front driver when hardly _any_thing was FWD, 30+ mpg, ridiculously fast, with a trunk that could hold a folding card table (it extended under the rear seat). Positive ground (!), so no aftermarket electrical accessories ever worked. Radiator in the right front wheel well (!!), bar-graph speedometer, unreliable as a drunk, cost several arms and legs to keep running, and to further humiliate me, one of my girlfriends put a bucketful of flower decals al over it (hey, it _was _the Flower Power era). But I sure met a bunch of fine ladies with it, and in it, and on it...








Sighhhhhh... You never _do _forget your first love, do you, no matter how she broke your heart... I think I'll go put on Paul Simon's _Kodachrome _on the stereo and look on eBay for another one... man, do I ever miss that little POS car...


----------



## s2kguy (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*

My '55 MG TF 1500- stolen while vacationing.


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (s2kguy)*

My 1988 MR2 was great fun but my wife hated the bajabug and I had to let it go. I will build another someday











_Modified by Dav8or at 1:25 AM 10-14-2009_


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

my old prelude
rip


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

1974 BMW 2002
POS but i love it....i hated it then but now that it is gone i would really like to have it back


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*

Even though I still have it in the garage.... My Corrado. I wish now I would have just kept it running instead of trying to mod it. Now it's in many pieces just waiting for the money to re-assemble.
Other than that, the Z4 3.0si I had leased for 2 years was a blast to drive, just not practical once my son came along.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thetwodubheads)*

1991 GTi VR6.


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (boosted b5)*


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (R3)*

^ wow that thing is clean.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (boosted b5)*

Man,,, that Datsun is a beauty, right down to the aftermarket bodyside molding. Oh the '70s. Hey I had a used '71 Datsun 510 4-door, 1600cc OHC. 
The car I miss the most. A MY96 Audi UrS6 Avant ordered new. A real sleeper.


----------



## goldn (Jul 10, 2007)

i miss my mk4 wagon.
if only i had a 1.8T in it, i'd probably still have it.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*

I don't have a photo of it, but my wife and I purchased a 1999 Mazda Miata brand new. We ended up trading it in on the 2004 Passat which I currently drive and I had 2 toys (a 1969 VW Beetle and a 2003 Ford Thunderbird) in the garage already so something had to go unfortunately.


----------



## Kong99 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (papa_vw)*

Toss Up. '88 Golf (bought new, base model which means no A/C) bought in CT but drove it in TX. I drove the wheels off that thing... and sold it because of no A/C. 
'92 Miata (bought new, base model, no radio, crank windows, bought it in April of '93, got a hell of a deal on it) frankly, I don't know why I sold it, should still have it. First car I actually modded.
Yes I am a believer in buying as simple a car as possbile, Especially if the mechanicals are no different from base to loaded.


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hands down my 84 Gti. Miss that thing.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*

My 2000 S4. It had all the MTM goodies (remember MTM?). That car was a rocket on wheels. I special ordered it in Cactus green, one of the only ones in New England. 











_Modified by bostonaudi1 at 9:43 PM 10-26-2009_


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (bostonaudi1)*

as much as I loved the Pumpkin, my 8v rocked! 








stolen....R.I.P. 
the Pumpkin (original 01)








sold...parted out! **sniff**










_Modified by cabbievr6 at 11:18 AM 11-6-2009_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (cabbievr6)*

lost to a cell phone talker two days after this pic.


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (patrikman)*

It might be anti Dub.....but I really miss my first car, 1990 Camaro RS 5.0.


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (ShadowRabbit6)*

















Wish I would have just put a new motor in it and called it done. Instead it ended up getting VR, making 740 wheel and running 10.1s, but it was never the all around legit street car it was with the 20V.


----------



## chrisd1891 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (1.BillyT)*

^^^awesome 
I miss my Jetta. Just like the op....not fast at all, but so many great times in that car


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (chrisd1891)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisd1891* »_^^^awesome 
I miss my Jetta. Just like the op....not fast at all, but so many great times in that car










I kinda miss my Jetta too.


----------



## msweeney (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*

No pics of my first two, which were a 92' Corrado VR6 in Dark Burgundy (loved that car!), and a ratty but awesome 69' Datsun 510 with discs all around, KONI yellows, and Weber 40 DCOEs.
Pics of #3, though. I miss the 181...








What an awesome race car... 
Mike


_Modified by msweeney at 1:09 PM 11-13-2009_


----------



## dbackbmx3 (Jun 25, 2007)

I miss my 1990 Audi V8 quattro the most http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
over 320k miles


----------



## TheScott (Mar 23, 2004)

Dang, I have had a lot of cars. And quite a few of them that I miss for various reasons. But if I had to pick the ones that I truly wish I could rewind time and get back, these would be the ones.
1. 1984 VW Rabbit. First car I ever did a swap in (2.0 ABA swap). Never ran perfectly, but it was a fun project. I sold it to a 17-year old that picked up an old diesel motor and wanted to convert it to a bio-diesel.
2. 1965 Ford Mustang. Got it to restore with my dad, and give it to him upon our completion. But when his health slowly made it harder and harder for him to work on it, I decided it wasn't worth losing my father over, so I sold it and gave him half the money. The car wound up in the hands of an ungrateful young woman, and as far as I know, rotted away outside her house.
3. 1991 Subaru SVX. Got more strange looks and curious questions about this car than anything else I've owned (including the '84 Peugeot 405 RS that I drove around for a few weeks). It really drove like the perfect Grand Touring car. Traded this car to a very friendly, retired Saudi Arabian engineer for the '65 Mustang. He was thrilled, because his wife actually liked, and had no problem driving the Subaru.
4. 2002 Honda S2000. Just a pure sports car in every way imaginable. It was super quick, handled great, looked beautiful, sounded amazing...and was nearly alligator-proof. After extensive repairs, the car (with it's new owner) made it's way to the 2008 SCCA Solo 2 Nationals, it remains VERY competitive at the local/regional/national level. The new owner and I remain friends.


_Modified by TheScott at 3:06 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

My first car, bought when I was 18, owned 5 years:








Sold it cos I rarely drove it, needed some work, I needed the $$, and I don't like 4-doors .. Still, as my 1st, should have kept it.
Thankfully, except for being slower my mk4 is better in every way







bought it off a good friend.
Regretted the mk3 more when I saw it for sale a while back, a non-dubber teenager got it off my buyer and ruined it








Miss my aircooled Vanagon a bit too, but having triple-digit HP is a good feeling. 


_Modified by Troike at 1:27 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## powellren (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (Troike)*

I miss my 1991 GTI G60 turbo. Some idiot stole it back in 2003.


----------



## vwlifer27 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (powellren)*

92 gti 16v, 200 jetta vr6, beetle turbo s......pretty much all of them


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Lets see, I miss my 1998 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro
My 1989 A2 2 DR. Golf
But most of all my 2005 Golf 1.9 TDI.
So I just baught a 2005 GTI 1.8T, and will never sell it.
Drive a MK5 Golf 2.5 L as my daily driver.


----------



## A_Dirty_Cupcake (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: (tagsvags)*

My GMC Typhoon. It got stolen on Christmas eve in 02'








Who the hell does that...
(Not mine)


----------



## dub check (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (dbackbmx3)*

This one. 1990 GLI, Original 2.0 liter 16v with power recaros, but sold the stock BBS RA's, the best all around car i had. ahh the memories!
























-Mike. A


----------



## VWFast96 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*

I miss my original 2002 Jetta 1.8T...
So much so that after I had my 06 GTI w/ DSG, I went upside down AGAIN to get out from the larger payment and insurance.
Never should have got rid of the first, would be paid off by now!


----------



## goofyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*

(not mine)








1991 16V ceramic header, full stainless steel (no cat), swiss cheese air box, K&N drop in, platinum plus 4 plugs
H&R sport springs (1 coil cut), Bilstein shocks, eurosport bars front, rear, top, bottom
Powerslot rotors (f), Brembo OEM rotors (r), SS braided lines, Hawk HP+ pads
short shifter, G60 flywheel
Bonrath single round, single vertical wiper

Mostly stock, especially exterior. Simply the best driving car ever, and was maticulisly maintained by first owner, 
so I bought an extreemly cherry example. Every time I drive I wish I was in that vehicle. 
more not mine

































Thanks for the memories. I will have to fix my broken heart some day.


----------



## centralilvxsales (Dec 7, 2009)

my '85 Jetta 1.8 302,000 miles, ran like it was brand new, and a jack a** in a stolen car ran a red light and totaled it= (


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (dbackbmx3)*

it's a toss up for me, between my 74 super beetle and my mint 86 monte ss.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (M3NTAL)*

i miss my 81 vw pick-up, ahhh the memories


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (goofyboots)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goofyboots* »_










looks like mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Which One Of Your Past Cars Do You Miss The Most? (andlf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andlf* »_
looks like mine.









super nice mk2


----------



## DasStormTrooper (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I miss the Durty. 1.6L of naturally aspirated diesel power!


----------



## HATCHET (Oct 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DasStormTrooper)*

Not really a "car" but:

Then this happened:


----------

